# What do y'all do for a living?



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I'm curious! It's hard for me to imagine any of us doing much else than being with our goats, but what is your occupation in life? Besides being a goat farmer, I'm an herbalist who is working on becoming licensed (hopefully in a year or two more!).  Oh, and I'm also working on becoming a licensed ADGA/AGS judge. 

How about you?


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, I'm 15 so I'm not working yet. I will be looking for a job soon but I plan to become a veterinarian when I'm older.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, I am currently unemployed, but I am fresh out of High School. My mom, who is the major supporter of our farm, has been a Security Guard for 8 years.

When I get my liscense (hopefully this Thursday! DD) I am going to find any job I can to bring in money for our farm so mom doesn't have to bare all the burden. I hope to make enough to cover feed and any medications. But in the long run, my goal is to become a Veterinarian, specializing in Goats. I would love to be a NDGA judge one day as well!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I work at the State Fair in the Events Dept. I paint signage for the fair in the summertime, in the Winter I'm a full time High School student


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Hurrah for aspiring goat vets! :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Good for you kids!! How proud your parents must be that you have drive, and goals set for yourselves!! :hi5: 

I am a medical assistant in a small office. Been there three years now, and LOVE it! Couldn't ask for better doc's to work for. I work part time as I have young children. I basically work to support my goat habit! Lol :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, im still in college! Will be going back this fall. I REALLY want to do something with animals, but lately ive been having this weird Nursey type feeling so we will see where that goes. Honestly I have NO idea what I want to do, study or anything. Im still a kid and I guess I will figure it out soon enough, the right subject will come to me I just know it!

Right now im just a college student. Hoping to start up a job soon, I could use some extra cash!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I would love to be an ADGA judge on the side as well. That would be sooo fun!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Somehow or other I ended up being a Registered Nurse. I specialize in Critical Care. I also make and sell bath and body products with the help of my wonderful little Pea Peeps. :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Randi said:


> Somehow or other I ended up being a Registered Nurse. I specialize in Critical Care. I also make and sell bath and body products with the help of my wonderful little Pea Peeps. :greengrin:


I think thats SO fasinating! Wish I could do something like that! Id love to be able to work with like cancer patients or something like that....


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Very neat. :thumb: Medical careers seem to run in my family. My mom was a nurse, my dad was a firefighter/EMT volunteer, my big brother is an EMT, my soon-to-be sister in law is a paramedic, one of my younger sisters is studying to be a nurse/paramedic, another sister is planning on being a midwife, a younger brother wants to be a doctor, I almost went to vet school.... :greengrin: What can I say? It's in the genes!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm a cook in a local, small family restaurant...been there 11 1/2 years now and work 5am to 2pm...sometimes even an afternoon shift as well...I work every weekend too as well as sometimes ending up with a 7-9 day week...meaning I'll work that many days in a row before I get a day off.

My goats see me at 4 30 every morning and again at 2 30 in the afternoon...as well as all times before I head to bed at 10 or 11 :greengrin: 

My paycheck supports the roof over our head as well as any other small bills that come up and I also make goat milk soap to help try to support my goat addiction.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Currently I am stay at home mom of a 2 year old and 8 month old. I also answer phones, do emails and scheduling for a dog training company who I used to train for.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I do Shipping and Receiving at a Company that's called DR Lubricants. We make oil, coolants, Floor cleaners, rust preventatives, and machine cleaners for big factory machines.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I'm planing on going to school to become an Equine Massage Therapist next year.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

During the school year I work with kids that have learning disabilities at our local High School. During the summer I'm a stay at home mom to my 2 yr old.


----------



## Amp (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm a Neonatal ICU nurse turned SAHM to a 4 year old boy, 19 month old boy and boy #3 due in November. I keep my license active just in case I ever decide to go back but since I plan on homeschooling that probably won't happen.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow, lots of medical people here!

I am semi retired...well retired as I cannot find work! I would like to learn how to make something from my goat milk to make enough money to support the girls. 

I used to work for Animal Regualtion in Los Angeles. Also worked in the L.A. school district, everything from yard supervisor to cafeteria manager. I have my BSHAI cert and taught riding, also showed Hunters and cross country for years. Moved to WA 5 years ago and worked ar the local tavern 3 days a week until the owners sold it. Now, I stay at home and take care of hubby and all the critters!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Itchys where in LA did you live/work? Way back when I was in HS I used to volunteer at the San Pedro animal shelter.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So something that has ALWAYS been a dream of mine...

Working as an animal cop hehehe


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

^Oh that would be so fun!! Animal rescuing!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I teach high school (12th grade) English during the school year and garden/farm/sew all summer long (my husband has primary care of the farm during the school year - he teaches college online).


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

WoW, lots of really cool jobs! and really hard working people. Nursing is a tough job. In ICU most of the patients can't move for themselves so we have to pull them and lift them and turn them......but when you save a life.........well it makes all the hard part so worth it. Right now I am only working 1 or 2 days a week because I have medical issues that make it too hard to handle a full schedule. No complaints, it gives me more time with my goaties. :thumb:


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

I am an Educational Nutrition Thermalist.
OK, OK ,I am a high school "lunch lady" LOL. Of all things I wanted to be when I "grew up" (author, horse trainer, vet) lunch lady was not on my list!!!! But I have pretty good insurance and good hours, 7-2:30 and summers off! AND snow days! Whoo Hoo for snow days! LOL


----------



## sulphurfire (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm a bank teller been doing that for four years, before that I've worked retail, at the local horse race track, and for a riding stable (taking people on trail rides).


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Amp said:


> I'm a Neonatal ICU nurse turned SAHM to a 4 year old boy, 19 month old boy and boy #3 due in November. I keep my license active just in case I ever decide to go back but since I plan on homeschooling that probably won't happen.


That is awesome! Yay for homeschooling! I have been home schooled my whole life and it is great. More time for things like......goats :greengrin:


----------



## mabeane (Nov 6, 2010)

I am supposed to be retired at aged 68 but I make and sell Waldorf dolls on etsy (http://www.etsy.com/shop/Maineartisen) as well as take care of our small farm and my sweet goats.(jbeane6.wordpress.com) It all keeps me busy and happy.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I was homeschooled too!  
Right now I get whatever odd jobs I can (caring for people's animals and sewing) but mostly I work around here, around the house, the garden, and the animals. It's a lot of work too, so don't call me unemployed! 
Mabeane - a dream of mine is to make and sell natural dolls. Not Waldorf, just rag dolls stuffed with wool. But that's sometime in the misty future - when I get time!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

I currently teach 6th grade science. I taught high school biology for 6 years and college for 18 years [biology, ecology, anatomy and physiology, microbiology ,etc.] Before that I was a research technician in Entomolgy, zoology, parasitology biochemistry and ecology. Before that I was a microbiologist at the Vermont State Health Dept. I also sold art work and crafts and ran kids nature programs. Gee I must be old!! Now I get to live my fantasy of being a farmer and raising goats and chickens and all our veggies.
The moral of this story...You get to weave your own life and do a whole lot of interesting things. You can do it all ...but not all at once.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Probably the most boring job here...I work at Wal-Mart. That's about it. Been there a year, bring home a halfway decent paycheck, and I think I'm one of the few people who actually have fun at work, though that's mostly because I'm friends with most of my coworkers and my bosses-makes life a LOT easier!

I've been looking at going to Langston for their dairy goat classes, but it's looking like that's not going to happen for at least another year, if even then.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm a boring insurance agent. Not my ideal job but it pays the bills and has benefits. Since my other half is a log truck driver with no benefits it helps.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well I'm a stay at home wife and of course goat and chicken caregiver lol 

That is what I mostly have done for the past 3 years...I'm going back to school soon to be a goat vet. Can't stand how many incompetent vets there are in the goat field, so this way I can just take care of my goats myself and help others!! Hopefully be a stay at home mom soon as young ones come along while doing school.


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

Fittin it in Farm said:


> I'm a boring insurance agent.


My insurance agent is one of my favorite people! Always there when I get in a jam.

I am a stay-at-home mom for Autumn (11) and Josh (9). I have worked for the local small animal vet off and on over the past five years. (I have quit on him three times now and he still wants me back. Go figure.) One summer I spent working part time at a nursery watering and dead-heading flowers. I have also been going to college part time for the last three years, although I am currently taking a break because of the farm situation.

When I went to college in Pittsburgh straight out of high school, I worked as a file clerk in a law firm. Stressful job. Before that I did three and a half years at McDonalds.

Currently we are trying to start up my father-in-laws old dairy farm (cows).


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

I work 2 part time jobs one at the local pet store and one at a feed and farm supply store (thank goodness for employee discount on goat feed) :greengrin: I plan on going to the Spokane Zoological trade school. it is a trade school for zoo keeping! held at Cat tails big cat rescue. I am very Excited to attend this one of a kind school! :leap:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

To answer questions...I lived outside of Los Angeles and worked for the city of L.A. Animal Reg. I was a kennel worker, but got to go on calls once in awhile with the ACO's. I was even pulled from the kennel one day to go to the B&B circus cuz there was a question about a possible lame horse and no one at my shelter knew anything about horses! That was fun cuz I got to watch the show for free! I worked at all 5 shelters at some point or another, but spent most of my time at the South Central shelter. Believe me it was not all fun and games. The first day I worked there we put down 92 animals. Most were sick. The hard part is putting down healthy dogs because no one wanted them. I worked with some awesome people and at one time I had 7 dogs...5 were pit bulss...LOVE that breed! 

I liked my job as a cafe manager as it was good hours, the same as my kids in school, and good benefits. I loved the kids too, they were alot of fun!


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a degree in Accounting but I have been a stay at home mom to my 5 children for 14 years.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I am a practice manager for a small animal veterinary hospital. I do a little bit of technician on the side--I need to learn more though but I only get to do the hands on stuff if we are short tech help or if I have spare time on the customer care/front office side (lol!!).


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

My husband and I own and run Yung Lam Jewelers here in Anniston. It's been open for 16 years now and hubby does all the repairs while I handle everything else.
We go to the Big Valley Arena Cowboy Church and we are both on the drama team. We put on Wild West shows and rodeos. I am helping with our horse ministry. We help people and horses in need. We are helping a lady keep her horse right now. She can no longer feed him and is in need of help or he will go to auction. Much better to stay with her and us help with feed and hay. One less for the kill buyer.  
We also offered aid and a place for displaced horses from the tornados. I think at one point we had 14 horses at the church.
We have had 4 drafts donated to the church this past month. 2 percherons, 1 clydsdale and a shire. We still have to pick up the last 2 as soon as we finish the area they will be housed. They all pull and will be put to good use.

I find the church and goats much more interesting than jewelry.  

Gina and Yung Lam


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Engineer. BSME, PSU. (translation- geek) 

I work on development and manufacturing primarily for medical devices. CAT scanners, MRI's, Mammography equipment, cyclotrons, etc. I also do some work with neurosurgical equipment and extremity reconstruction (screws, plates and other implantables). Previously I worked in aerospace. Medical devices is much more rewarding. 

Also, goat farmer, chicken farmer, cat herder, dog bather, gardener, seamstress, math tutor, housekeeper, cook, grocery shopper...... I also volunteer with greyhound adoption and sew greyhound dog coats for fundraisers.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Wow. :shocked: What a broad range of lifestyles! This is great seeing what everyone does!! :hi5:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

> That is awesome! Yay for homeschooling! I have been home schooled my whole life and it is great. More time for things like......goats


Oh, and I was home schooled too! :greengrin: It was the best!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Aside from working and of course goats we build primitive cabinets and cabins. We buy old barn wood and make lots of things out of it. If you would like to see our work, check out our website  The Prairie House Primitives


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Besides the variety of paycheck making occupations I see here...you all seem to have one thing in common with each other that I don't....AC!!!
Am I wrong to think that the offices, hospitals, clinics and stores and homes that each of you work from have some sort of cooling system through the summer months?

I do enjoy what I do but wow...sometimes the 125* heat in that kitchen is torture! Thank goodness our breakfast and lunch orders are sporadic and not consistent, this way I'm not stuck in that heat the entire 9 hours.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Air conditioning? Is that some sort of new invention? :wink: Hehe, We haven't had AC in five years! But thankfully we don't have too many hot days....


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

mabeane said:


> I am supposed to be retired at aged 68 but I make and sell Waldorf dolls on etsy (http://www.etsy.com/shop/Maineartisen) as well as take care of our small farm and my sweet goats.(jbeane6.wordpress.com) It all keeps me busy and happy.


Mabeane, I make Waldorf-style dolls, too. I LOVE it! I haven't made any since last year, but was just thinking about beginning again (three weeks left of summer, after all). Check mine out on our website (link below). Glad to know there's another person on here who makes them...


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

liz said:


> Besides the variety of paycheck making occupations I see here...you all seem to have one thing in common with each other that I don't....AC!!!
> Am I wrong to think that the offices, hospitals, clinics and stores and homes that each of you work from have some sort of cooling system through the summer months?
> 
> I do enjoy what I do but wow...sometimes the 125* heat in that kitchen is torture! Thank goodness our breakfast and lunch orders are sporadic and not consistent, this way I'm not stuck in that heat the entire 9 hours.


Liz, nope, no A/C at our high school...Made for a very interesting year with me being pregnant and having record-high temps...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I started out 'adult' life as a medical Assistant.. had kids... homeschooled them... bought and sold antiques a few years... became a decorative painter for about 11 years... retired from that... now I clean the church one or two days a week, and care for my elderly mom here at my home... Also sold paintings, jewelry over the years... Sort of "Jack of all trades" (master of none!) And now of course i keep and milk 5 goats and 4 hens. I guess I cant just stick to one "thing"


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

I am a Licensed Physical Therapist. I retired and sold my practice early due to my own health situations. I am looking into being a PT Consultant for Farm Animals.

That is another medical avenue that is in demand and not a saturated mkt yet for you young pups out there on the farms and to the one feeling nursey again PT for Animals. Rehabing horses, dogs, goats, just to plant the thought.

Since I already have a medical background I am educating myself in goat anatomy and pathology. As a Consultant I can foster my love for animals more and I can tell
you this assuredly.....Animals are easier to treat and work with than people anyday 
of the week. No bad attitudes, not one time will an animal say i can't or I ain't doing that.
ha!

Good Luck and that's my story.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm only 15 and in High School as well. I wanted to go to Ohio State University to be a Vet, but after much thought and soul searching I decided since I want a big farm house and farm (along with breeding animals) that I'd rather be a teacher. Great money, benefits, steady job, summers off to hang out on the farm. Plus I love children and I also love reading/writing so I'm aspiring to be an English teacher. Much easier and cheapier route I think.

But my heart will always be with the animals. If I had the money too, I'd go to Ohio State for those 8 years and get that degree. :thumb: 

And once I'm a teacher, I'd like to also be an AGS/NPGA judge and go around and judge at county fairs. There are soooo many county fair judges who have NO idea how to judge goats (Pygmies esp :angry: )


----------



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

I think all of these jobs are so neat! I didn't even know about some of them! I also am lovin' all the aspiring vets! 

I'm currently in Highschool, and i'm employed by goat breeder over the summer to do the fairs amongst CA (caring for the animals, being a handler, etc).

I have my heart set on the local community college to get my general education classes out of the way. And then I want to either transfer to CalPoly Pamona or the community college who has full acsess to CalPoly's ag program. I want to become a vet tech specializing in dairy animals.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I was an assistant lab tech at an agricultural testing facility but stopped to go to college (I'm 19), had to drop out after half a year because I couldn't afford it.
I decided to do something I can afford and have been wanting to do for a long time, so this fall I'll be getting my certification as a Master Herbalist.
After that (and after I buy my land & build my house) I was thinking either massage therapy or vet tech. Really want to continue with the natural route.. Would love to find homeopathic courses and eventually maybe Reiki. 

Say Willow, want to tutor me in anatomy and physiology?? :greengrin:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Amos, what course are you taking to get your Master Herbalist certification? Just curious...


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

Farmer (cows, horses, pigs, chickens (meat and egg) and of course GOATS), my father and I have a lawncare business, boyfriend and I have automotive and tractor repair business on the side, volunteer firefighter/EMT and during the summer I do wildland firefighting with the MI DNR. Geesh I'm tired just looking at all that....I need a vacation!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

liz said:


> Besides the variety of paycheck making occupations I see here...you all seem to have one thing in common with each other that I don't....AC!!!
> Am I wrong to think that the offices, hospitals, clinics and stores and homes that each of you work from have some sort of cooling system through the summer months?
> 
> I do enjoy what I do but wow...sometimes the 125* heat in that kitchen is torture! Thank goodness our breakfast and lunch orders are sporadic and not consistent, this way I'm not stuck in that heat the entire 9 hours.


Hah! They turn the AC off at Wal-Mart the SECOND it turns 10pm, and it doesn't get turned back on until 8am. Every. Single. Night. It can get to over 110 degrees in there at night, so I'm always SUPER happy to be on the grocery side, where all the coolers, freezers and bunkers are.

They do it in the winter, too.


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

I work in an EC classroom in a middle school. I have 3 children (girls) my oldest is 18, then 17, and my youngest is 10. I have 11 cats, 4 dogs, 2 fish tanks, 3 adorable goaties and my daughter has an angora rabbit. Oh, I forgot to mention my husband hahaha. I'm a busy girl


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm going to be 42 this summer and still haven't decided what I want to be when I grow up....... :shades: 

By day (45 min. to drive there, 45 min. back home) I am an Admissions Coordinator at a rehab facility. Banker's hours so it's not too terrible. 2-3 nights per week I work at a store in town for extra $. 

By the early morning hours and evening up until the bugs get so bad at dark that I must retreat indoors, I spend most of my time with my 23 goats, 100 chickens, 1 llama, 6 barn cat, 1 LGD...... 

Must youngest 2 legged child just left the nest a few weeks ago. The DH comes to find me in the barn if he needs to. He does the cooking, thankfully, cause I'd rather be in the barn than eat


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Ha! Imagine that..... I forgot about my home/farm job because I don't really consider that work. It's what I actually like doing. I sell 50 doz. eggs a week to a few places I have agreements with & the rest get sold to locals, neighbors, co-workers, etc. We also raise and process & sell 200+ jumbo Cornish meat birds; one arriving in the spring, the second late summer. I also sell raw fleece from the pygoras, mainly because I haven't had the time to learn how to clean & spin it myself. 

The DH is a farrier and works full time during the day as maintenance for a business in town. The 5 horses are his. 

We hope to get our small family farm sustainable enough in the near future so only one of us has to work off the farm. We're looking into becoming a USDA approved poultry processing & dairy facility, but the costs of that seem a bit out of reach right now.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Well I am a full time college student, I am going to be an art teacher . I take the summers off. I have 5 goats will be milking them next summer and hopefully making cheeses and goodies. Plan on raising some of the bucks for meat and selling some doelings. Raising 100+ meat chickens right now(heavy breed roosters) for fall butchering. Have 35 laying hens that we use for eggs. 2 ducks that lounge around with the chickens.Raise meat rabbits and a lionhead rabbit(pet). Have 30+cows up in the field that we sometimes butcher and sell. Also have 5 horses and 8 donkeys. We plant our own fields so we supply our own hay. Have a garden out back with just about every veggie in it. Have plenty of fruit trees, even have a huge wild blackberry bush where I pick blackberries. I guess you can say I am a farmer  I only eat meat that has been raised on my farm and hope to eventually cut out most things from the grocery store. Which is why I got dairy goats.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm a dog groomer and own my buisness right here on the farm( nice). Plus main caretaker of 22 goats, 20 rabbitts, 4 horses, 1 mini donkey, 1 llama, 1pbp, guinea fowl, chickens, cats( ? how many) and 3 dogs. Hmm think thats it. Oh and I show my 1 dog in agility so spend time training her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am tired and hot just reading all the posts of what you all do! I never knew that Wally World shut down the AC at night....seems to me that they'd WANT to keep thewir employees comfy while all those pallets of products were stocked on shelves.

Take pride in what you do and each of you have every right to be proud of all the accomplishments you've had thus far...and those who are working towards a higher education...good luck


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

So fun to hear! I am a 5th grade teacher on extended maternity leave- like 12 years! I have 4 kiddos and 20 goaties, 2 mastiffs, 3 cats and married to my childhood friend.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Suprised to see so many medical folks!!!
I manage a couple of Non-Invasive cardiology units... whhoooohoooo!!


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

I have a BS in Safey Science. I have done may things since college with the the exception of working in the Safety field. I've ran a copy center, mangaged a ceramic studio, and remodeled Riteaids for several years after college. I quit working shortly after getting married to my wonderful husband. Then we got goats! My husband came with a farm and lots of land to work with! lol It wasn't until he discovered goats can lead to cheese that he let me get a few. Now I manage a herd of 48 goats, 2 LGD, 1 house dog, 5 house cats, 3 barn cats, 52 chickens, 12 guinea fowl, 6 rabbits and 2 fish tanks. We make our own hay, grow corn and oats for the goats and to sell. I have been the happiest I've ever been here on the farm. Someday we hope to be blessed with some 2 legged kids, until then I will love my 4 legged kids!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm a student at Westfield State University studying Psychology and Spanish with a possible minor in Fine Arts. I plan to go to graduate school after and get my PhMD in Psychology, mostly focusing on clinical and abnormal psychology. I want to work in a halfway house, such as a live in facility for those struggling with mental disorders or in a crisis center with Alcoholics, drug addicts, and/or manically depressed and psychologically in crisis persons. But before that I plan on seeing the world. I've already been to Spain and Mexico, just need to hit the other continents and more of europe.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Im currently employed at Tractor Supply company (TSC). My husband works construction he seals and chips roads.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Much better to stay with her and us help with feed and hay. One less for the kill buyer. :P

I volunteer for Freedom Hill Horse Rescue.I have 2 rescues fostered here at the farm and every Thursday I feed all of the rescue horses that don't have foster homes.

Yeah, Liz, living in 60-80% humidity I would die without AC. Heat makes me real sick....so I shaved all the goats. :slapfloor:


----------

